# Saraivada na Grande Lisboa - 29 Abril 2011



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 15:55)

*Satélite*






*Radar*




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp



Em Benfica:


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Mais uma foto da mesma fonte:


----------



## pmtoliveira (29 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

E já há videos no Youtube:


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Foto tirada por uma amiga do FB na 2ª circular...






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 16:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Mais uma para os adeptos do SLB... 






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Mais um vídeo impressionante!

Em Benfica, junto ao Fonte Nova:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHFfVIvTe-s"]YouTube        - Granizo Forte em Benfica 2011-04-29 Parte 2[/ame]


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Vou deixar aqui uma "amostra" do video que fiz, na altura, que comecou a ficar escuro. Neste video a "amostra" e o forte relampago que caiu mesmo em frente a minha casa.


Espero que gostem


----------



## Henrique (29 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*





Por: Sport Lisboa e Benfica


----------



## lsalvador (29 Abr 2011 às 16:49)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150174830263548&set=o.73503469616&type=1&theater


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 17:01)

Minha rica catedral,ainda ontem estava tão verdinha.Realmente é impressionante a quantidade de granizo caído.


----------



## Henrique (29 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

Começam a surgir muitos videos:


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Abr 2011 às 17:07)

Por aqui na Reboleira:


----------



## ACalado (29 Abr 2011 às 17:09)

Uma pérola


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 17:14)

Impressionante mesmo!
Belos registos!


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Estes registos permitem ver a dimensão da saraivada que caiu nessa parte de Lisboa.



Fernando disse:


> Mais uma foto da mesma fonte:



Uma pedra de saraiva com uns 3cm, não?


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2011 às 17:36)

As do Estádio da Luz parecem mesmo de neve! Mas a mais impressionante é a colocada pelo lsalvador, que acumulação...


----------



## amando96 (29 Abr 2011 às 17:44)

Brutal 

E a temperatura baixou para que valores?


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Fabuloso! 

E malta aqui do MeteoPT, onde andam os vossos registos! 

Isto sendo na capital, vai dar uma dimensão brutal ao fenómeno. Por lado ainda bem, para ver se as pessoas de uma vez por todas começam a dar mais atenção à meteorologia. E que apesar dos estragos e por vezes vidas humanas perdidas é uma ciência maravilhosa e cheia de surpresas!

Claro o lado menos positivo, são os autênticos atentados informativos que a comunicação social estão a difundir! Enfim... 

Sei que a dimensão de Lisboa (devido ao numero de pessoas que por lá estão) é bem diferente da de Monchique. No entanto a dimensão do fenómeno em si deverá ter sido muito semelhante. Alguém viu esta cobertura televisiva ou noutro formato qualquer sobre o que sucedeu hoje pela manhã em Monchique?  Eu também não...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 18:21)

Impressionante mesmo, até parece imagens de espanhã


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Abr 2011 às 19:05)

Mais uma, Avenida José Pontes em frente ao CNA e estádio do estrela.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 19:15)

Aqui ficam umas quantas minhas, em breve colocarei mais.

*Estação da Reboleira*


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

Grandes registos.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Abr 2011 às 19:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui ficam umas quantas minhas, em breve colocarei mais.
> 
> *Estação da Reboleira*



Excelentes registos, vieste aqui para os meus lados. As sirenes ainda se ouvem. Ainda há pouco fui à estação e os comboios que vêm do lado de Lisboa aproximam-se muito devagar devido a uns montes de "gelo" na linha.


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 19:22)

Registos impressionantes!!!
Até parece que "nevou"


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Abr 2011 às 19:28)

O barulho no pico da granizada foi de meter medo, só mesmo vendo ao vivo é que dá para perceber a dimensão da "tempestade". Foi a maior granizada que vi e por acaso há uns anos atrás ocorreu algo de semelhante mas de menor dimensão também aqui nesta zona. Coincidência ou não é de assinalar.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2011 às 19:30)

edusilvajoca


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 19:30)

Aqui ficam mais umas, também na zona da Reboleira.


----------



## Henrique (29 Abr 2011 às 19:31)

Mais um video de Benfica:


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 19:47)

Umas fotos que tirei junto à igreja de Benfica, 2 horas e meia depois do evento:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Abr 2011 às 20:04)

espectáculo


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 20:43)

Mais umas


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

Muito bom


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2011 às 20:45)

incrível, que grande quantidade de gelo caiu, impressionante, se fosse aqui na Cova da Beira tinha feito grandes estragos a nível da agricultura, na cereja e pêssego


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 21:54)




----------



## cloud9 (29 Abr 2011 às 22:09)

Aqui seguem algumas fotos e videos dos efeitos da intempérie na amadora,


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 00:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> até parece imagens de espanhã



Porquê Espanha ? 

19 Abril 2007 - Sernancelhe e Oliveira Frades
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...elhe-oliveira-frades-19-abril-2007-a-973.html

11 Abril 2007 - Algueirão-Mem Martins/Sintra
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...zo-extremo-em-sintra-11-abril-2007-a-961.html

22 Abril 2009 - Santa Comba Dão
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-em-santa-comba-dao-22-abril-2009-a-5548.html


Curiosamente este é o 4º evento similar (embora de maior dimensão) nos últimos anos sempre no mês de Abril


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2011 às 01:15)

Registos incríveis

Curiosamente aqui na zona onde moro não vi nem uma pedra de granizo, apenas choveu, com bastante intensidade...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Abr 2011 às 03:13)

so vos digo epico!!!!!!!!
alguem me sabe indicar para que valores baixaram a temperatura???


----------



## NfrG (30 Abr 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de como ficou a minha escola logo após ao forte granizo que caíu entre as 15:30 e as 16.00.


----------



## David sf (30 Abr 2011 às 10:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> so vos digo epico!!!!!!!!
> alguem me sabe indicar para que valores baixaram a temperatura???





>


É o termómetro de um carro, não sei o quão fiável é, mas não deixa de ser um registo impressionante. A RUEMA de Benfica registou às 16:00, 8,6ºC.

Eu estava em Alfragide, a cerca de 1 km dos locais mais afectado, e não aconteceu nada de anormal, apenas chuva forte e alguns trovões ao longe.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2011 às 11:20)

Impressionante as imagens e as fotos.

Quando era puto devia andar no 5ºano ou 6ºano estava numa aula de educação física, caiu uma valente granizada que ficou tudo branco, eu lembro de chegar a casa e ter a relva toda branca, desde daí, nunca mais vi tal fenómeno.


----------



## cloud9 (30 Abr 2011 às 11:47)

Sobre a foto da temperatura que coloquei, ela foi tirada nos Moinhos da Funcheira na Amadora, a cerca de 300 metros de altitude, tendo em conta que é um termometro de carro e marcar nesse momento 4 graus, acho perfeitamente plausivel ser a temperatura correcta, embora o carro estivesse com o motor quente, por isso a existir erro seria sempre para uma temperatura superior e custa me a acreditar que a temperatura tenha sido infeiror a 4º. Foi medido um valor de 8 graus em benfica que se situa numa altitude de cerca de 100 metros, e o evento teve maior intensidade na zona onde tirei a foto, fui completamente obrigado a parar o carro num telheiro porque vi pedras de gelo do tamanho de bolas de golfe, infelizmente não podia sair do carro para as poder registar.


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2011 às 12:10)

Fenómeno perfeitamente localizado. Precipitação e temperatura mínima de ontem.












E a espectacular queda de temperatura na RUEMA de Benfica durante a "descarga de gelo".


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Abr 2011 às 12:47)

realmente nunca vi uma descida tao grande das temperaturas nun curto espaço de tempo!! é o inicio do fim do mundo!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Abr 2011 às 18:47)

Ora cá esta uma noticia que a qual eu só soube esta manhã. Sou uma vergonha, mas justifico que estive sem Internet na zona de Castelo Branco em investigação. 

Totalmente Impressionante!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mai 2011 às 01:42)

A minha contribuição: 2 videos! em telemovel (qualidade má)

Parte1


Parte2


Fotos na só segunda com mais qualidade...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2011 às 20:49)

Bem, como prometido as fotos desse dia de 'gelo' (tiradas por uma colega minha enquanto filmava com o telele)
















































Já coloco as outras... para que fique todos os momentos bem registados 

Inté já!! Espero que curtam...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2011 às 21:52)

2ª Parte






















Fica Registado.

Fim.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Do boletim climatológico de Abril de 2011:



> *Chuva forte com queda de granizo em Lisboa, dia 29 Abril*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chingula (6 Mai 2011 às 17:34)

AnDré disse:


> Do boletim climatológico de Abril de 2011:



O relatório climatológico foca o episódio ocorrido na região de Lisboa mas parece não terem tido conhecimento do acontecido, no mesmo dia, em Monchique assim como de outras situações reportadas aqui...
Neste fórum, Vince, dá enfase a várias ocorrências no espaço - *Evento* *convectivo final de Abril 2011*, de forma mais abrangente...possivelmente o I.M. não dispôs dessa informação...
Os fenómenos convectivos muito localizados, escapam à rede de observação e por isso é muito importante a colaboração de todos os testemunhos fiáveis.
O curioso neste episódio para além das quantidades da precipitação serem muito diferentes entre dois pontos relativamente próximos (em Lisboa isso foi evidente) é o facto de a temperatura do ar ter tido flutuações enormes...no espaço e no tempo.
Para quem muitas vezes "exige" que as previsões acertem (?) é caso para os aconselhar a meditar nestes casos...pois a ignorância é sempre atrevida e exigente.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 02:11)

Encontrei umas fotos interessantes deste evento  

*Estação de comboios de Campolide*









*Estação de comboios da Reboleira*


















*Estação de comboios da Amadora*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2011 às 23:50)

*Pela pertinência relativamente ao assunto deixo aqui a notícia. Caso os administradores assim o entendam podem alojar esta mensagem noutro tópico mais apropriado.*

*CRIL: Lisboa e Amadora responsabilizam Estradas de Portugal por inundações em Benfica e na Damaia*

As câmaras de Lisboa e da Amadora responsabilizam a Estradas de Portugal (EP), no âmbito das obras da CRIL, pelas inundações que se registaram na zona de Benfica e da Damaia aquando das chuvadas de Abril e Maio.
Segundo o vereador das Obras Públicas da Câmara da Amadora, Gabriel Oliveira, quando a CRIL – Circular Regional Interior de Lisboa foi construída, a EP “tinha a obrigação de fazer um colector na estrada A-da-Maia e não fez”. Esse colector vai permitir ligar o grande colector da Damaia (Amadora) ao colector de Alcântara (Lisboa), indicou.
“Neste momento temos um problema muito sério na Damaia, da responsabilidade da EP, que, quando chove em regime tempestivo, o caudal gerado quer na Amadora quer em Lisboa não tem capacidade para escoar, causando inundações nas casas e nas ruas”, explicou. Nos meses de Junho e Julho as duas câmaras enviaram cartas à EP e aos ministérios das Obras Públicas e do Ambiente a expor o caso, mas “até agora nada” aconteceu.
“Caso a EP não realize as obras, os SMAS [Serviços Municipalizados de Água e Saneamento] e a câmara vão proceder de outra forma”, disse o vereador, sem especificar quais e afirmando apenas que os responsáveis estão a estudar “todas as formas para que tudo se resolva antes de chegarem às chuvas de inverno”. Vários moradores e comerciantes de Benfica queixam-se de que estão a ocorrer inundações anormais na freguesia e atribuem-nas à construção da CRIL. Os moradores e comerciantes lançaram uma petição na Internet (http://www.peticaopublica.com/?pi=P2011N10712) para alertar para o problema que conta actualmente com 118 subscritores.
Ainda não foi possível obter esclarecimentos da Estradas de Portugal.

Fonte: Destak


----------

